# I Can't Get into Feedbooks!



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Help someone!! I haven't been able to get to Feedbooks for over a week now... Everytime I try, I get "The website cannot display the page"

Is anyone else having this problem?? Also, everytime a link is posted all I see is a little white box with a red X in the middle!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Help someone!! I haven't been able to get to Feedbooks for over a week now... Everytime I try, I get "The website cannot display the page"
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem?? Also, everytime a link is posted all I see is a little white box with a red X in the middle!!


From your computer? I'm not having a problem....

What browser are you using? It sounds like the pictures are not loading.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> From your computer? I'm not having a problem....
> 
> What browser are you using? It sounds like the pictures are not loading.


I am using IE as always... Not having trouble with any other websites, just that one.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I am using IE as always... Not having trouble with any other websites, just that one.


I'll look at Feedbooks with IE as well. When you say a red X is on the links, what site are you talking about? Feedbooks? Kindleboards?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I'll look at Feedbooks with IE as well. When you say a red X is on the links, what site are you talking about? Feedbooks? Kindleboards?


the red X shows up on Kindleboards when someone posts a link to a book on Feedbooks.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Sorry Betsy, for cluttering the Free Books thread again...

Angela, it sounds like you might need to clear your cache to me. I use firefox but I googled the instructions.

Click Here. Try it out and restart your browser, then tell me if it's fixed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Sorry Betsy, for cluttering the Free Books thread again...
> 
> Angela, it sounds like you might need to clear your cache to me. I use firefox but I googled the instructions.
> 
> Click Here. Try it out and restart your browser, then tell me if it's fixed.


Not a problem, once we get Angela fixed up, we can delete the posts!

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not a problem, once we get Angela fixed up, we can delete the posts!
> 
> Betsy


I think you should split the topic instead, this is bound to happen to other people.

Angela: have you re-booted your entire system since you started having problems? I agree that you should empty your IE cache as well, you should do that regularly.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I think you should split the topic instead, this is bound to happen to other people.
> 
> Angela: have you re-booted your entire system since you started having problems? I agree that you should empty your IE cache as well, you should do that regularly.


I had already tried clearing the cache and I have just rebooted. I even went and tried to get to it on my PC (I have been using the laptop the past couple of days) and I cannot access Feedbooks.com from either computer. My only guess is that it may have something to do with our firewall and security that the hubby has set up on our network. Is Feedbooks something I could access from the Kindle?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I had already tried clearing the cache and I have just rebooted. I even went and tried to get to it on my PC (I have been using the laptop the past couple of days) and I cannot access Feedbooks.com from either computer. My only guess is that it may have something to do with our firewall and security that the hubby has set up on our network. Is Feedbooks something I could access from the Kindle?


It does sound like a security issue. There's a place in IE where you can specifiy approved sites; that may not override your security settings. You could check with hubby?

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Is Feedbooks something I could access from the Kindle?


Yes.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Maybe I should give that a try then... at least until Larry is back in town and we can research the trouble. Thanks!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Maybe I should give that a try then... at least until Larry is back in town and we can research the trouble. Thanks!


Might I also suggest trying another browser? It might bypass whatever is causing your problem.... I'm a big fan of Firefox, and Google Chrome is working well for me also.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My sil installed Firefox over the Thanksgiving holidays because he doesn't like IE. I was getting ready to remove it, but I will give it a try first.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, firefox was a bust, too! Same server message as IE...

500 Internal Server Error


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Maybe I should give that a try then... at least until Larry is back in town and we can research the trouble. Thanks!


Firefox is a better choice for a browser; built ground-up more recently, it is generally considered to be more secure than IE, so if you try it and like it, you might want to use it full time.

You can also try adding www.feedbooks.com to a list of approved sites in IE.

In IE7, which I have installed, you do this:

Select... 
Tools from the top menu
Internet Options from the drop down menu
the Content tab

click the Enable... button
select the Approved sites tab
type "www.feedbooks.com" without quote marks in the "Allow this website" box

Click on Always to the right
click on OK at the bottom

If a box pops up asking for a password, click CANCEL.

On the last box, click OK.

Try getting to feedbooks.com again.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Enter this website on your Kindle: http://www.feedbooks.com/kindleguide

It will download the latest catalog to you Kindle (may take a minute or so, and it doesn't always work the first time). Then open the Kindle Guide on the Kindle, you will be able to choose books and download them from there.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Firefox is a better choice for a browser; built ground-up more recently, it is generally considered to be more secure than IE, so if you try it and like it, you might want to use it full time.
> 
> You can also try adding www.feedbooks.com to a list of approved sites in IE.
> 
> ...


Nope, Betsy... this didn't work either. Also didn't work with firefox.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess, at least until your hubby gets back, you'll have to use the whispernet as Verena said below!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Enter this website on your Kindle: http://www.feedbooks.com/kindleguide
> 
> It will download the latest catalog to you Kindle (may take a minute or so, and it doesn't always work the first time). Then open the Kindle Guide on the Kindle, you will be able to choose books and download them from there.


What do I do if it doesn't work the first time? It has been sitting at 79% for nearly 5 minutes now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> What do I do if it doesn't work the first time? It has been sitting at 79% for nearly 5 minutes now.


Reset Kindle to clear out it's brain. . . .

Then try again.

Ann


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep.... I had it get stuck too. Then the KindleGuide appeared in the book list, but I couldn't open it. I had to reset and download again. I imagine if the download gets interrupted it can't recover. Try it again, it will work eventually.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Now it is completely locked! Maybe someone is trying to tell me I don't need to get to feedbooks!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Now it is completely locked! Maybe someone is trying to tell me I don't need to get to feedbooks!!


The Feedbooks download is pretty big. Be patient, and try again, it will download properly.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I mentioned this in another thread about the feedbooks.com website issue, but in case you didn't see it, maybe it's your firewall? That could explain why both IE and FF are rejecting it. Perhaps you need to set your firewall to approve the site?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I added feedbook into my "safe list" for IE and still no go...

After a reset on the kindle and several tries, I now have the Feedbooks Guide on my Kindle! Woo Hoo!!

When I spoke to Larry on the phone earlier I told him about the problems I was having reaching that website. He seemed to think it was a DNS issue, or an issue with HughesNet. Anywho, I got it on through the web on my Kindle, so I am good to go!! Thanks Verena, CS & Betsy for walking me through all this! You guys are great!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo!! I just downloaded my first book from the Feedbooks Kindle Guide...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I can't get into feedbooks either.  Too much fiber for my digestive system.  And not enough pepper.  I much prefer the reading kind.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Great Angela, now that you have feedbook guide on your Kindle, you will only have to update it periodically. It is great to be able to download directly to Kindle from there.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I can't get into feedbooks either. Too much fiber for my digestive system. And not enough pepper. I much prefer the reading kind.


Seriously LR how DO you do it?? lol

To be honest, he is so much like Larry that sometimes I feel like I am bantering back and forth with him!! I have to remind myself sometimes that it is BJ and not Larry!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Angela said:


> Seriously LR how DO you do it?? lol
> 
> To be honest, he is so much like Larry that sometimes I feel like I am bantering back and forth with him!! I have to remind myself sometimes that it is BJ and not Larry!!


And you can only stand being around _him_ two days a week.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> And you can only stand being around _him_ two days a week.


Don't know where you got that idea... I would much rather have him here with me than down in Houston.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Angela said:


> Don't know where you got that idea... I would much rather have him here with me than down in Houston.


Just kidding. Actually putting _myself_ down, get it? 'Cuz I'm just like him...

*sigh*

They can't all be winners.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Firefox is a better choice for a browser; built ground-up more recently, it is generally considered to be more secure than IE, so if you try it and like it, you might want to use it full time.


Just an FYI on FireFox - it is a great browser, but can have memory leaks (at least some versions of it). Do not leave it open all day (close and reopen every now and again). After awhile, it can really eat your memory. The current versuion does not however seem to be near as bad about it as earlier versions.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I use Firefox nearly exclusively.  I especially like when someone mentions a book that I can click the link into a new tab to check out later when I'm finished going through new messages.  I guess IE can do this now, but Firefox had it first!

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TM said:


> Just an FYI on FireFox - it is a great browser, but can have memory leaks (at least some versions of it). Do not leave it open all day (close and reopen every now and again). After awhile, it can really eat your memory. The current versuion does not however seem to be near as bad about it as earlier versions.


Good advice though this was more of a problem with the earlier versions. I'm using Firefox 3, the leaks were supposed to be largely ixed in 2.0 and I haven't had what I can see as problems despite having it open most of the day here on Kindleboards!

Betsy


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't get into feedbooks either. 
It's telling me IE cannot display the webpage...I just figured the website was down.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Anniehow said:


> I can't get into feedbooks either.
> It's telling me IE cannot display the webpage...I just figured the website was down.


I was able to access through the web on the Kindle and downloaded the guide directly to Kwinn. Definitely the way to go!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Angela and Kongrats on your 1800th post!!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I was able to access through the web on the Kindle and downloaded the guide directly to Kwinn. Definitely the way to go!


Woohoo Angela, 1800, you'll be catching me soon!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Thanks, Angela and Kongrats on your 1800th post!!!!!!!





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo Angela, 1800, you'll be catching me soon!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks... I hadn't even noticed! I probably won't be moving up very fast being limited on my computer time, but wait until I am back home!! 
BJ will probably pass me up while I am gone!


----------

